# Custom 8 string Octopus Djentalis made in Croatia



## Alekke (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys! I couldn't wait for it to be finished until I make this thread but I 
felt the need to share this short picstory with you.

Long story short, this is my (and luthiers) first 8 string. Design and
appearance is all my idea, but together we set all parameters.

There are many good luthiers in Croatia, but I chose this guy. You can check 
his work here ALEX GUITARS

Now back to specs:

Ash Body
Maple Neck, Ebony Fingerboard with 20&#8221; radius
Scale Length: 28.625&#8221; 24 Jumbo Frets
Lundgren M8 pickup, one volume CTS 500k
Hipshot hardtail bridge
String through body
Schaller locking tuners
Bone Nut
Black matte finish
String gauges 009-074

finish details:
on body:
oil base grain filler with black oil pigment in powder, then sand filler to get relief, so it is visible on grain, but finish will not sink.
Then nitro sanding sealer a few coats, sand, then lacquer with aniline pigment in powder and then clear lacquer, matte

on neck:
aniline pigment in powder disolved half in alcohol and half in nitro thinner, then applied directly on bare wood, then a few coats of clear lacquer then logo, then again nitro clear coats. matte

here we go: 

I played with vectors and measuers






watmoth-hipshot-lundgren





custom sized truss rod




















inlay











































































a name I thought sounds cool 




















new - 90% finished





FINISHED!

























I'll pick it up on 1st of October and then record some clips. In the mean time 
you can check my band (E.N.D. - some advertising ) in my sig to know what to expect.

Stay tuned!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow...
.
.
.
... that is all.


----------



## flo (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate you just a little for going for a black finish, I personally would have left it natural. But otherwise 
Such a nice one, I especially dig your body shape, nice contours!
So sand down the finish and send it to me when it arrives, will you?


----------



## Razzy (Sep 22, 2010)

The guitar's name on the backside of the headstock is a REALLY nice touch. I dig it dude.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooh! VERY nice!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 22, 2010)

that is one tasty axe. I thought it would have straight edges, but those corved one look awesome. I would have loved the look of Hipshot tuners, but Schalers are reeaally good.
Can't wait for clips!!!!

Btw, I think i didnt see a nut on it. what are you guys going to use?


----------



## bostjan (Sep 22, 2010)

LIJEPA!


----------



## Alekke (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks! 

Pics are little bad due to the compression that occurs after uploading but some are still good enough.

Yeah, natural would be nice too, but for a second one. First must be black  ... when it become all worn out and thirsty for refinish, I'll go for something fresh and naturish probably for a change.
At one point I wanted something like Hufschmid stuff, but it turned complicated and I went back to original meshuggah black idea.


----------



## Alekke (Sep 22, 2010)

scherzo1928 said:


> that is one tasty axe. I thought it would have straight edges, but those corved one look awesome. I would have loved the look of Hipshot tuners, but Schalers are reeaally good.
> Can't wait for clips!!!!
> 
> Btw, I think i didnt see a nut on it. what are you guys going to use?



hipshot were like 3 times more money than schallers, and I was short so price made me decide.
Nut is made from bone. Not sure if he will manage to paint it black but not a big deal.

this is how he makes it






Pozdrav Bostjan!


----------



## Durero (Sep 22, 2010)

Pretty sexy


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks nice!

What is that inlay ?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks really cool, but I'd be concerned about a one piece single truss rod neck on an 8


----------



## Alekke (Sep 22, 2010)

Why you think so? No worries. Even smaller rods were put in bigger necks with no problem. Tested by professionals. This is custom size truss rod ordered to match properly 28.625 scale.

Inlay is me


----------



## Jontain (Sep 22, 2010)

That is looking soo nice man, congrats! craftsmanship looks spot on!


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 22, 2010)

That black finish is sexy! What kind of finish is that? It doesn't look like satin.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 22, 2010)

Alekke said:


> this is how he makes it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is super bad ass!!


----------



## Rusti (Sep 22, 2010)

wow great work


----------



## mickytee (Sep 22, 2010)

what type of bone is that?

lol, looks suspicious


----------



## Alekke (Sep 23, 2010)

haha dont worry, its not human, its cow leg as far as I know 

we were thinking it would be cool to make it form octopus tooth but that would be one big ass octopus


----------



## Alekke (Sep 23, 2010)

I JUST GOT THE INFO REGARDING THE FINISH:


*on body:
oil base grain filler with black oil pigment in powder, then sand filler to get relief, so it is visible on grain, but finish will not sink.
Then nitro sanding sealer a few coats, sand, then lacquer with aniline pigment in powder and then clear lacquer, matte

on neck:
aniline pigment in powder disolved half in alcohol and half in nitro thinner, then applied directly on bare wood, then a few coats of clear lacquer then logo, then again nitro clear coats. matte*


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 23, 2010)

Alekke said:


> I JUST GOT THE INFO REGARDING THE FINISH:
> 
> 
> *on body:
> ...



Makes kind of sense to me Can anyone put this in layman's terms?


----------



## Alekke (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not sure either, thats why I put "Black matte finish" under guitar specs


----------



## Alekke (Sep 29, 2010)

new photo on the bottom of the picstory!


----------



## schecter007 (Sep 29, 2010)

That is simply amazing...


----------



## Shredcow (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow... that's nice. It's such a pleasure seeing pieces of wood turn into an instrument... clips clips clips!


----------



## Alekke (Sep 30, 2010)

ALL FINISHED!!!

ADDED 5 MORE PHOTOS AT THE END OF THE PICSTORY!!!

CHECK IT OUT!!!


Clips and vids soon! (I hope, cause my computer is from 2001.)


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome dude!
reminds me of a Pedulla a little bit

you guys have anything new coming out?
I got you guys on the radio here in Seoul.


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 30, 2010)

That looks really, really nice.


----------



## Alekke (Oct 5, 2010)

I have 10 years old computer so it was hard to record this but at least there is something until I buy new comp and learn cue base.
All additional info is on youtube.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## pero (Oct 6, 2010)

So this is the infamous 8 string the whole Croatian metal scene is talking about  
The guitar looks and sounds awesome. Looking forward hearing it live next time you play somewhere near.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Looks really cool, but I'd be concerned about a one piece single truss rod neck on an 8



I've seen it enough on basses with 5 and 6 strings. It's nothing to worry about as long as the neck gets regular truss rod adjustments as needed and the wood is of high quality, which from the pictures, it looks to be.


----------



## Hallic (Oct 6, 2010)

all wounded strings


----------



## Alekke (Oct 7, 2010)

pero said:


> So this is the infamous 8 string...



yeah...I get that a lot 


Of course. I need to play it as often as I can anyway. Luthier said it's a working horse 

Vidimo se onda na gigu! Odakle si?


----------



## Alekke (Oct 7, 2010)

Hallic said:


> all wounded strings




no, thanks.


----------



## pero (Oct 7, 2010)

Alekke said:


> Vidimo se onda na gigu! Odakle si?




ve&#263; smo se vidjeli dvaput samo se nismo upoznali 
iz Istre sam


----------



## Alekke (Dec 29, 2010)

here's another one! all info and description is under youtube clip info.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 29, 2010)

holy harmonics batman


----------



## bostjan (Dec 29, 2010)

That .074" low string really seems to have a wide amplitude in the latest video. It still sounds decent, though. Does it feel loose to play?


----------



## Alekke (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, I like to kick it little harder, brings more growl. 
I used to play on this tension so I don't feel like it is too loose. Maybe when I pick closer to the middle of the string, than it vibrates more, but when picking between middle and bridge pickup it is normal.


----------



## AstonAston (Dec 29, 2010)

Clean sounds really cool. But higain... Try lower the gain and mids a bit. This sounds a little muddy.


----------



## kylendm (Dec 29, 2010)

Quick question.

What was the width of the neck heel? 

I'm thinking of building an 8 but don't have many measurements to go by.


----------



## Alekke (Dec 29, 2010)

don't know exactly, but I know we were combining specifications from agile website, Ibanez website and this scheme MAGMA8.ZIP - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

Thanks for commenting! Regarding the muddiness, hm, I don't hear it that way. I think it is OK. Meshuggah style. I'm more worried bout the preciseness of playing.


----------



## AstonAston (Dec 29, 2010)

I was referring it exactly do Meshuggah. Oh, and lows could be a little weaker. Just saing


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 29, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?
Looks/sounds really cool.


----------



## TheSleeper (Jan 4, 2011)

That fretboard is sex.


----------



## kruneh (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, that´s really nice!
Such a clean look, love it


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 4, 2011)

nice guitar nice band i added ya to my youtube channel YouTube - Heilarky's Channel


----------



## arsonist (Jan 4, 2011)

fucking NICE!!!!!!!!! cheers from Budapest!!!!


----------



## Alekke (Jan 5, 2011)

TNX PPL! Glad you like it! 

Heilarky, I responded, Thanks! 

arsonist, cheers back! I was on a business trip to Budapest few weeks ago. First time there and its a f***** beautiful town! Good wine and food!


----------



## b7string (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome axe, and tight playing man! I know tone is very subjective but it sounded great to me  I kinda like the black finish too, it is fitting for an engine of destruction such as this one.


----------



## alvaro (Jan 8, 2011)

high quality craftmanship, congrats!!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 9, 2011)

This guitar will allow the bearer to legitimately say that they have a guitar built from a dead animal. Win.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the coolest 8 I've seen, together with Thordendal's Iceman. I *love* the finish, the inlay style and the font the name is written with. Very very cool, congratulations man!


----------



## Duke318 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds incredibly clear to me, nice guitar man.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Alekke (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks yall! 
Guitar feels like it could survive nuclear war. It is little heavier than my Blackjack 7 mahogany even if it has less wood on the body.
Sounds brighter and has little less output even both have Lundgrens (M7 and M8). Because Octopus has Ash, pickup closer to the bridge and M8 is brighter by default.

here are some photos from video shooting
Low Profile Video Shooting | Facebook

Video should be ready soon. I'll let you know.


----------



## Alwballe (Feb 21, 2011)

that is one damn fine guitar 
Where did you get that bridge btw? :O im getting a custom built in a few months to, but i can find a bridge at a "non-hysterical" price


----------



## Alekke (Mar 23, 2011)

OK, heres a first video with octopus djentalis in it!

Band: E.N.D.
Song: Low Profile


----------



## Whitestrat (Mar 23, 2011)

That body shape is just... wow...


----------



## Alekke (Mar 24, 2011)

TNX! Hope you like the video too 

@Alwballe: That is Hipshot...yes, expensive


----------



## Alekke (Apr 24, 2011)

Some live action as well


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 24, 2011)

loved the Low Profile video dude!
sounds awesome!


----------



## tybro7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Alekke said:


> this is how he makes it



fucking metal... that is all


----------



## Alekke (May 6, 2011)

One more live. This is from last weekend. Crappy video but I can dig the djentness on it. 





I'm after older meshuggah tone. What do you think? Something like this:


----------



## King Crimson (May 23, 2011)

Alekke said:


> TNX! Hope you like the video too
> 
> @Alwballe: That is Hipshot...yes, expensive


 
Very sweet axe and great songs. Thanks so much for sharing them.

BTW - pardon me for sounding silly but are you Yougoslavian?


----------



## Robinho (May 23, 2011)

@ King Crimson.What? Are you a tool or American. Look at a map. Too much blood was spilt over a name change, the least you could do is read the title of this thread and google.


----------



## Alekke (Jul 27, 2011)

@King; not for last 20 years




more live shoots ...serious 8string slaughter from 2:15




setup







more coming soon


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 28, 2011)

everytime I see your damn guitar... ahhggg


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 29, 2011)

Curvacious and practical


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 30, 2011)

cool guitar!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 30, 2011)

sexy!


----------



## Alekke (Sep 16, 2011)

sorry for bringing this topic up now and then.
Here's little something I recorded with Octopus

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30232986/Nju_Ajdija.mp3

it's not the best quality, just to keep guitar and topic alive


----------



## munizfire (Sep 17, 2011)

Alekke said:


> OK, heres a first video with octopus djentalis in it!
> 
> Band: E.N.D.
> Song: Low Profile


----------



## Alekke (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are some undeveloped riffs with Octopus Djentalis and Line6 GX (stock)


----------



## Ishan (Jan 21, 2012)

Great stuff, great guitar too!!
I've seen you post before but never took the time to check your stuff out, really cool old school trash/Meshuggah mix. Any way I could find an album or something?


----------



## Alekke (Jan 22, 2012)

Ishan said:


> Great stuff, great guitar too!!
> I've seen you post before but never took the time to check your stuff out, really cool old school trash/Meshuggah mix. Any way I could find an album or something?



Thanks! Sure you can find all kind of stuff and links for sites and stores on E.N.D. myspace

But I'll give you a link for free download of latest album. It's from 2009 and we are preparing new one soon so here you go:
E.N.D - Depravity (2009).rar

Share it and let me know what you think.

TNX!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 22, 2012)

I keep reading the name of this guitar as Octopus Djenitals.


----------



## Ishan (Jan 22, 2012)

Alekke said:


> Thanks! Sure you can find all kind of stuff and links for sites and stores on E.N.D. myspace
> 
> But I'll give you a link for free download of latest album. It's from 2009 and we are preparing new one soon so here you go:
> E.N.D - Depravity (2009).rar
> ...



THX! I'll check it out and tell you back.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

oh. my. god.


----------



## Alekke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a new video recorded with POD HD Pro

Line 6 POD HD Pro - Metal Test - YouTube


----------



## Winspear (Apr 2, 2012)

Brutal!


----------



## Faine (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice guitar man.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like Darth Vaders' guitar. And for that, I applaud you!


----------



## Munch (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, that's great! Awesome stuff!


----------



## tgraci (Dec 5, 2012)

what do you tune that beast to?

EBEADGBE?


----------



## Alekke (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm tuning it in standard half step down.


Right now I'm building (not me, my luthier) a new one.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...449949159639.173647.1016771605&type=3&theater

This one will be more standard shaped and will be neck trough and some other changes I felt needed to be done.

When it will be near done I'll open a thread about it, but for now you can see it here (link above)


----------

